# Feeling cold



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

When I get more and more anxious gradually, I start feeling very cold, and my whole body starts shaking violently due to the chilly feeling, not anxiety itself. This happens only in specific situations such as when everyone in class has to introduce themselves and my turn is coming up. Is this a common anxiety symptom? I haven't read a post about something like this.


----------



## massa (Jan 5, 2010)

This happens to me, but it's more like a combination of muscle spasms and shivering. When I'm geniunely cold, my neck doesn't doesn't twitch for example.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I got that at the last staff party I went to. Some guy was like "mate if you don't stop shivering I'm gonna have to hug you, why so cold?".
I was really anxious but I didn't feel cold. It's happened before but its not common for me.


----------



## Resin (Jan 13, 2010)

I've felt that and actually the opposite as well. Where if it's cold, I'm prone to feeling anxious in that setting. I'm anemic too so technically, I can't hold warmth in well and get cold feet and hands. I know the feeling though, and it sucks because you want to shiver soo badly or make some weird twitch and ya can't stop it.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I think that's part of the flight or fight reaction one feels when they're threatened. I'm probably wrong, but the blood in the organs, is filtered to the extremeties to enhance the individuals ability to fight or run???

Unrelated but Isn't the reaction the opposite in hypothermia...the blood in the extremities pools in the organs...IDK.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, I don't have any temperature reaction to anxiety.

Though as I grow older I seem more intolerant of the cold. I wear thermal socks indoors and my feet are still cold. Despite being cheap, I turn up the heat regardless of cost as I'm freezing.


----------



## bunnie (Oct 15, 2007)

Hmm, this is interesting! Two of the times I have gone to interviews, my hands were extremely cold. The last interview, I had been in out of the cold for about 45 min or more and my hands remained like ice. I was wondering if it was due to my extreme anxiety.

Its weird: when I get nervous, my body is a sweaty mess, but my hands are dry and cold.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

ryobi said:


> I think that's part of the flight or fight reaction one feels when they're threatened. I'm probably wrong, but the blood in the organs, is filtered to the extremeties to enhance the individuals ability to fight or run???


That's what I thought for a while, but then why does my entire body, including hands and feet, get so cold?


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't feel cold but my whole body shakes uncontrollably when I become extremely anxious, in the same way I do when I'm very cold.


----------



## Forest (Jul 11, 2009)

akstylish said:


> When I get more and more anxious gradually, I start feeling very cold, and my whole body starts shaking violently due to the chilly feeling, not anxiety itself. This happens only in specific situations such as when everyone in class has to introduce themselves and my turn is coming up. Is this a common anxiety symptom? I haven't read a post about something like this.


That's exaclty how I feel. I feel very cold and then i start shaking a lot because of it.


----------

